# Wireless linksys connection to Mac



## Rediculus08 (May 17, 2007)

I have a wireless network in my house using a linksys SRX router, and a linksys range expander. right now I have 3 PC's connected to the network, and im interested in getting my Mac mini onto the netowork. Is there something i can buy to do connect my mac to my linksys wireless network? thanks


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Doesn't your Mac-mini have built-in wireless support? If so, you should be able to simply enable it and connect to your wireless network, providing the security key when asked for it.

Peace...


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

i'm not familiar with the mac mini but my son added his macbook as mentioned in post #2.


----------



## Rediculus08 (May 17, 2007)

No, unfortunatly I bought this Mac mini when the model first was released by apple, about 3 years ago. At that time the mini did not have the build in wireless feature.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You could wire it to your router or buy a wireless usb adapter.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> You could wire it to your router or buy a wireless usb adapter.


Yep, I was *just* going to mention a wireless usb adpater. 

Peace...


----------



## Rediculus08 (May 17, 2007)

Yes I am aware I could wire it to my router -_- but I am in need of it to be wireless. I am planning on getting a usb adapter, but my question is, which brand will work with mac? i know linksys wireless G adapters are only for PC's, and im wondering if any of the apple brand or third party brands will be compatable with linksys.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

You can try the apple store, and see if they have anything.

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...re?node=home/mac_accessories/airport_wireless


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Rediculus08 said:


> Yes I am aware I could wire it to my router -_- but I am in need of it to be wireless. I am planning on getting a usb adapter, but my question is, which brand will work with mac? i know linksys wireless G adapters are only for PC's, and im wondering if any of the apple brand or third party brands will be compatable with linksys.


It should work with any brand.


----------



## lonnols (Dec 28, 2007)

You could also go on ebay and see if you can get an old macmini airport card, that should pick up the network as well. I did that with an old G3 Ibook


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

i got a couple airlink101 usb 54g adapters at fry's for $20. ez to setup and work great on laptops and pc's running thru a linksys 54g wireless router.

depends if the mini mac has a usb capability.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Mac Mini's have USB ports.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

basically anything should work.. for me even though i could buy any brand ... i like the cheaper ones because they don't come bundled with all the software its just the plane jane adapter and thats it.


----------

